# Beginners Mock Hunt



## maxapple (1 January 2009)

I'm going to do my 1st ever beginners mock hunt at the end of Jan ... so 2 questions ....

1. What should I wear?

2. My horse is a TB who gets very excited and hates being 'behind' when out hacking so I think I could find it a bit tricky to keep him going nicely. Should I use a different bit from his usual snaffle for a bit more control?

Thanks


----------



## HerbiesDad (1 January 2009)

Hi there, 
I believe that whether Mock, Drag or Fox Hunting, you should always look as best turned out as possible, In my experience, Drag hunts tend to be a little more relaxed about what you should wear, for the best idea as to what is and what is not acceptable attire for each hunt have a look on their website, www.sandhurstdraghunt.co.uk has a good dress code section, for drag hunting.
As for your eager steed! hmmmm..... My chap had hunted before in Ireland and on our first and second times out proved eager but controllable, however upon our third outing (even with uprated brakes!) proved absolutely uncontrollable once we had cleared a fence! So, I would imagine your TB will be stunned the first time but by the second or third even more over excited! If I were you, I would tie a green ribbon in his tail (indicating you are a novice or at least onboard a novice) and make yourself known to the secretary upon arrival as well as before the meet as they should be able to point you in the direction of a master allocated to 'looking after' the novices. good Luck and enjoy yourselves! Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## Gucci_b (1 January 2009)

Gr8 pic HerbiesDad


----------



## SpruceRI (1 January 2009)

I'm going to do my 1st ever beginners mock hunt at the end of Jan ... so 2 questions ....

1. What should I wear?

2. My horse is a TB who gets very excited and hates being 'behind' when out hacking so I think I could find it a bit tricky to keep him going nicely. Should I use a different bit from his usual snaffle for a bit more control?

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Try taking him for a few fast hacks with a group of friends and keeping him at the back.  Can you hold him in your current bit?

If not, does he throw his head up, or down?  Leap sideways? Jump up and down on the spot? Reverse backwards at speed?  Will he stand still or just  tank off with you etc?  

As depending what he does will depend on what bit you use, whether to change nosebands and whether you think you should go at all  

Honestly, the 'Beginners' Mock Hunts we have near us should have the the name changed I think, because they're not for beginner riders and I think that's what people think they are.

The one I went to last year was fairly mad but the ones a couple of years ago were absolutely mad  :smirk:  100 riders of which I'd say 20% were actual beginners.  

On the first line, 10 fell off at the first canter across the field and there were loose horses everywhere.  And after the first  short line, the another 10 were in tears and wanting to go back.

Probably 30 of the remaining field were in control and the rest out of control  :crazy:

I'll not be taking my youngster to these until she's done a season of cubbing and hunting with the 'fox' hunters!


----------



## HerbiesDad (4 January 2009)

Thanks Gucci! I guess you recognised the location!


----------



## Vicki1986 (6 January 2009)

if you think he may get strong with his desire to get infront definately DONT go in a snaffle. try some bits at home to see what he likes. ... however they do start off up a BIG long steep hill which does take a bit of punch out of the excitable ones so that might settle him you will find. you do however go down some slight downhills (nothing to worry about just slight inclines) so you want to be incontrol and not feel like you have no control at all or like he is about to bugger off down hill as thats not nice for your first time out!

a martingale or breastplate is a good idea - something to hang onto.


My friend is aiming for the Jan one too, if she goes im coming to nanny with Wills so will see you


----------



## Angua2 (6 January 2009)

how did you find out about these?


----------

